# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Midwest City/Del City >  complete list of all Heritage Park Mall stores

## decepticobra

Now that Heritage Park Mall has closed, and the memories of shopping there over the years has been flooding our minds. Its time to dig deep and try to remember each and every store there that has ever existed.

note: those little kiosks that sell fake jewelry, cell phone accessories, time-shares, etc do not count. --just the actual stores themselves--

Ive been in HPM many times over the years, but even I am soliciting your help in attempting to create a complete and definitive listing of every store that has ever existed inside of HPM, from the first day it opened until the final day it closed. 

I will begin this thread by trying to list all of the stores I can recall, if I missed something (which I probably will) please add what you can recall as well. 

In no specific order:

Montgomery Wards
Dillards
Sears
Service Merchandise
A-Z Outlet
Wilsons

Heritage Park Cinemas 3

Radio Shack
Kaybee Toys
Circus World 
Chick Fila
Morrows Nut House
Jeans West
Gordons Jewelers
Zales
El Chico
Aladdins
Sbarros Pizza
Waldenbooks
Musicland
Foot Locker
Spencers Gifts
Cinnamon Tree
DEB
Disc Jockey
GNC Nutrition
GameStop
Funcoland
Olga's Kitchen
Pretzel King (?? not sure of exact name)
Big Eds Hamburgers
Picadillys Cafeteria (or was this in Crossroads mall ..or both?)
Lane Bryant


i also remember some antique store about 12 yrs ago..think it was call time capsule, or something like that.

----------


## Stew

La Pizza
Hammond (??) Organs
Hickory Farms
Some place that sold coated popcorn

----------


## Wambo36

Bath & Bodyworks
So-Fro Fabrics
If I'm not mistaken there was GAP at one time.
There was a womens clothing store between Waldenbooks and Dillards. Can't remember the name.

----------


## MsDarkstar

Oh wow, I had forgotten about Morrow's.  Wasn't there one at Crossroads too?  

There was a Hot Dog On A Stick & a cookie store.  I believe it started out as a Great American Cookie Co. store.  I know that when they closed it was privately owned & operating under a different name.  The woman that owned it was the sister of one of a family friend.  Think she also ran a store at Shawnee Mall too.

----------


## woodyrr

> Hammond (??) Organs


The organ store was Jenkins. They sold Lowrey organs.




> Picadillys Cafeteria (or was this in Crossroads mall ..or both?)


There was a Piccadilly in HPM.
__________________________________________________

Off of the top of my head:

The Lion's Share (Hamburgers)
The Athlete's Foot
J's Hallmark

I recall a paintball supplies store down near the theater and Radio Shack.

Other than that, I'm drawing a blank.

----------


## Stew

D'oh. How could I forget Lion's Share?  It was my favorite restaurant when I was a kid.

If memory serves there was a pet store as well but I can't remember the name.

----------


## Millie

The cookie store was called Bennett's when it went independent, I think.

----------


## MsDarkstar

Yes, that's correct.  Bennett's.  LOL I could never remember her last name cause I've always just known her as "Judy's sister Mary Jane" lol.  She had managed the original cookie store & the corndog place, then when the opportunity presented itself, she bought it out.  I liked her cookies better than Great American Cookie.

----------


## MikeOKC

Was there ever a Babbages at Heritage?

----------


## Okiezmom

Newman's. That was a wonderful clothing store.  
Peacock's Jewelers

There was an electronics store, too.  It was the first place in MWC to rent movies.  I can't remember the name, though.

----------


## redboston

Lerner's was the store between Walden's and Dillards,  also Curts Creations a craft store was in there in the late 80's early 90's!

----------


## redboston

Video Concepts,  County Seat  and a store called either Grasshopper's or Cricket's which sold mostly ladies dresses.

----------


## rondvu

Newman's was the best clothing store. Richmond Brothers and Danny's were men's clothing stores. Casual Corner and Your Fathers Mustache were two other stores. I also believe the was a Margo's near Sears.

----------


## Bostonfan

Anyone have any old pictures from inside the mall?

----------


## andimthomas

Dollar Express and that one police place by Dillard's

----------


## decepticobra

no one mentioned Claires, and I didnt either. ....hmm... also, I remember some jewelry store that was situated right between Montgomery Wards and Morrows Nut House. 

heres some more places that are jogging my memory:

Mastercuts
some cyber-internet cafe place
a video game arcade (not aladdins), this one was privately owned and was situated right across the way from where Spencer's was at.

some optical place, i want to say eyemasters

a place that sold $8 clothes, it even had the name "$8" in its title, it was next to the optical place and close to spencers gifts

whats the name of that church that was by dillards??

and whats the name of the shoe store (not foot locker), but it was next to waldenbooks.

there was some place that sold furniture as well, located roughly in the middle of the mall. 

anyone remember the exact name of the hallmark store? kay's, was it?

----------


## bombermwc

Kinda sad when you can't even remember the names of the stores. I guess that shows how often we all went in there...not enough to remember the store names. I do miss the coffee/tea place that was near spencer's (see i can't remember names either). The store front was all old wood looking. 

Trying to remember stuff from when I was a kid......
There was the Buster Brown's shoe store on the Sear's end.
Express Wrap
MotoPhoto
Lerner - turned into the church, next to Waldens.

Yes Picadilly was there, no Babbages was not.

----------


## Okiezmom

The Hallmark store was J's.  It was there till it moved to 29th Street, I think.  I really miss Heritage Park.  It was a great mall, not to big but it had excellent stores when it was in its heyday.

----------


## oneforone

Had someone had their head in the right place, Heritage Park could have easily made the transition to another use. It's location would have been great for doctor's offices, a fitness center, small businesses, a community center or a convention center. 

Now too much time has past and demolition will most likely be the future fate of the mall. I kind of wish Sears would move or close. As long as Sears is there, I do not see too many developers expressing interest in the mall.

----------


## decepticobra

> Kinda sad when you can't even remember the names of the stores. I guess that shows how often we all went in there...not enough to remember the store names. I do miss the coffee/tea place that was near spencer's (see i can't remember names either). The store front was all old wood looking. 
> 
> .


That was Cinnamon Tree, was there around 1992-93, wasnt around very long. Had a friend who worked there.

----------


## MsDarkstar

> Video Concepts,  County Seat  and a store called either Grasshopper's or Cricket's which sold mostly ladies dresses.



Would that have been Cricket Alley?

----------


## Bimmerdude

Sheeshhh....lots of memories at that place..

Wasn't there a Stride Rite shoe place?  How about...

Hallmark
Pet Store (don't remember the actual name)
That Kodak film development place (you could watch the prints being developed at the front window)
Lens Crafters

----------


## mmonroe

Chick-Fil-A
New Life Church
US Cellular
Gadzooks
Famous Footwear
Rainbow
Trading Card Place, like Kurby's World or some other name.
There was also like a DHS office or something.
There was also a nail salon and asian store.
Also, an "Urban" clothing store.

----------


## decepticobra

wasnt there also a Buckle apparel store as well?

----------


## dances with cameras

Man, thinking about that place gets me all depressed now.   But...since we're reminiscin' and whatnot...

I think there was a store called Silverman's at the top of the stairs on the NE corner of the mall center.  Cool clothes.

There was also a cigar/tobacco store near there I think.  We used to go in the humidor and just smell the stuff until we were old enough to buy.

Topsy's Popcorn Shoppe.  Cherry ICEES and then La Pizza next door.  Greatness.

There was also a place way before Sbarro was in that area, I think towards the Wards, that sold only lemonade and ice cream bars.

Bought a lot of shoes from Thom McCan.

Seems like there was a store that sold cheap (and sometimes expensive) graduation/wedding stuff.  Mugs, pocketknives, engraved stuff, etc.

I remember that Sears had a small arcade that we used to visit if Aladdin's was too packed.

I'm sure I can remember more later...

----------


## mmonroe

There was a buckle, across from Bath and Body and Rainbow.

----------


## Bimmerdude

> There was also a place way before Sbarro was in that area, I think towards the Wards, that sold only lemonade and ice cream bars.
> 
> I remember that Sears had a small arcade that we used to visit if Aladdin's was too packed.



I remember an ice cream place that was located near Montgomery Wards (had a yellow facia).  They sold these wonderful ice cream bars, where they would dip them in chocolate and then roll the bar in some nuts.

I also remember when Sears sold popcorn and and snacks near the escalator.

One of my fondest memories was when my mother would take me near the little water thing near Zales and let me throw pennies into the water for good luck.

Dan

----------


## decepticobra

what was the name of the jewelry store that was next to wards? not zales or gordons, but another one that i cant recall the name of, was just a bit north of morrows nut house.

----------


## MsDarkstar

> I remember an ice cream place that was located near Montgomery Wards (had a yellow facia).  They sold these wonderful ice cream bars, where they would dip them in chocolate and then roll the bar in some nuts.


Wasn't that tied in with the Hot Dog on a Stick place originally?  I know that's how it was at Crossroads but I can't remember for sure for Heritage Park.  Ice Cream on a Stick or something like that?

----------


## old okie

> there was some place that sold furniture as well, located roughly in the middle of the mall.


There was a place that had some furniture, but I thought it was more like a bed and bath shop.  I remember that I purchased my antique-looking iron bed frame from them; must have been around 1984-85.  Absolutely cannot remember the name of the store, though.  Just remember it was a very nice store.

----------


## decepticobra

> There was a place that had some furniture, but I thought it was more like a bed and bath shop.  I remember that I purchased my antique-looking iron bed frame from them; must have been around 1984-85.  Absolutely cannot remember the name of the store, though.  Just remember it was a very nice store.


well, thats not the same place im referring to. the one im talking about, i think it was called alabama furniture..or something like that..was around about 8 years ago. sold mostly handmade furniture.

----------


## Elliot

Radio Shack was in Heritage Park Mall

----------


## Bimmerdude

Hmm....  Wasn't there an Athlete's Foot right next to the Hallmark card shop near Sears?  I remember a Foot Action near Radio Shack and the movie theater too.

----------


## dances with cameras

The famous ice cream bar!  And pretzel king!

----------


## decepticobra

> That Kodak film development place (you could watch the prints being developed at the front window)


yeessssssss....wow, i totally forgot bout that place, it was right next to circus world toys. the store had a very small facade/entrance...basically about as big as your average doorway, and the large glass window that showed the pics being processed was to the immediate right of it. 

ha ha, wow. that was in a time long before digital anything...back when you couldnt see whether or not if the pics you took came out crappy or not (unless you had a polaroid). so there was all this anticipation at that window as the pics being processed rolled out, one shot after the next. 

i dont think it was a kodak place though,  for some reason i want to say it was called motophoto. anyone know?

----------


## usmbubba

Yes it was a motophoto,  my daughter had her 1st passport photo taken there when she was 3 months old

----------


## decepticobra

anyone remember what store used to be located where GNC was at, before it became GNC?

btw, I think im the only soul alive who remembers a little restaurant in HPM called Olga's Kitchen. I tell others about it, and they think im crazy.

----------


## Bimmerdude

Yeah, I remember Olga's Kitchen.  Didn't Hickory Farms turn into GNC?

----------


## mireaux

> Yeah, I remember Olga's Kitchen.  Didn't Hickory Farms turn into GNC?


i distinctly remember a Hickory Farms store in the early 80s. It was on the opposite side of where Chick Fila and the Piano store was at. It was located on the corner across from where the hallmark store was at. Years later, this location became a atheletic shoe store. 

 This was before Hickory Farms began using their seasonal-only kiosks.

----------


## Soonerman

Wasn't Wards and Dillards 2 story anchors?

----------


## decepticobra

> Wasn't Wards and Dillards 2 story anchors?


oh man, tough one to recall. i dont think dillards was.  sears, I KNOW was/is. (2 story). as for Wards,..geez...Im gonna have to lean towards a yes. I think sears and wards were the only 2 anchors at hpm that were 2 storied. 

The trouble is, I always would get the layouts of wards at hpm and cm mixed up all the time.

----------


## decepticobra

> Wasn't Wards and Dillards 2 story anchors?


btw, whos that incredibly beautiful lady in your avatar? :Ohno:  that almost rivals evh5150's avatar chick.

----------


## usmbubba

Wards was 2 story

----------


## mmonroe

What was the cafeteria place? When we were looking at commercial real estate back 5 years ago, we were shown a cafeteria type establishment inside HPM.

----------


## usmbubba

It was either a Picadilly or a Morrisons

----------


## Bimmerdude

Where was Picadilly located at?  All I remember was that Mexican restaurant that was located on the south side of the mall.

----------


## Soonerman

> btw, whos that incredibly beautiful lady in your avatar? that almost rivals evh5150's avatar chick.


Adriana Lima  She's a cutie.

----------


## usmbubba

> Where was Picadilly located at?  All I remember was that Mexican restaurant that was located on the south side of the mall.


The entrance was across the aisle from El Chico

----------


## tlee

> Man, thinking about that place gets me all depressed now.   But...since we're reminiscin' and whatnot...
> 
> I think there was a store called Silverman's at the top of the stairs on the NE corner of the mall center.  Cool clothes.
> 
> ...


Stairs in HPM? Really? Seems like I spent my entire teen life in there, but never saw any stairs in the main part of the mall.

----------


## Bimmerdude

All I remember are the stores on the east side of the mall (Sears, Chic-Fil-A, Jenkins, Hallmark, etc.).  My memory escapes me on the other side.

Wasn't there a John-A-Brown there in the early 80's before Dillard's?

Daniel

----------


## dances with cameras

Ha!  By "stairs", I mean like about 4 of them, next to the ramp.

----------


## Sooner2003

Yeah I remember those stairs .... used to run as fast as we could and jump them all! I also remember when they took out the fountains and the million? dollar give away you had to be present for back in the 90s. That was the fullest I'd ever in my life seen that parking lot. 

So now that we've established it's gone for good, does anyone have a clue of what's coming next? I really don't want to see it turned into commercial development randomness with places that will just come and go over the years. Can we just tear it down and start over?

----------


## EBAH

in the early 90's there was a Big Ed's over on the south side by El Chico and wasn't there a pizzeria across the hall?  I believe it was an Athlete's Foot across from hall mark on the wing with the Arcade.

----------


## diesel

Anyone remember the pet store??   It was a pretty nice one from what I can remember..

----------


## decepticobra

the coffee tea place was Cinnamon Tree...was there around 1993-ish.

----------


## decepticobra

I think it was called Alabama Furniture. They specialized in selling all-wood furniture.

----------


## Jeepnokc

> anyone remember what store used to be located where GNC was at, before it became GNC?
> 
> btw, I think im the only soul alive who remembers a little restaurant in HPM called Olga's Kitchen. I tell others about it, and they think im crazy.


Nope you are not crazy.  I worked there as well as pretzel king and the old lion's share ( I think that was the name...it was lion something)

----------


## okcboomer

Would love to find some old pics of that place in its prime.

----------

